# J-style decoy weights



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I am making these J-Hook decoy weights. Attach them to a stretchy cord to keep lines from tangling & paint from getting scratched on your deeks. I have two sizes to choose from. 4oz. for the ducks & 8oz. for the geese. The 4oz. are $9.00 per doz. & the 8oz. are $18.00 per doz.
I can ship usps flat rate for an extra fee.
Contact Shane at (435) 881-4589


----------

